# rsync: Exhausted addresses for

## toralf

Since few days I got sometimes this :

```

emerge --sync

...

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (3511951 bytes received so far) [generator]

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(601) [generator=3.0.7]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de

 * emerge --sync failed

 * Time statistics:

   202 seconds for syncing

   203 seconds total

```

Now I'm wondering what "Exhausted" does mean in this content ...

----------

## scherz0

It means that it has tried and failed on every IP address of linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de

And I must admit that "Exhausted addresses" is confusing when the hostname resolves into a single address

----------

## kilisky

Have you solved this problem? I cannot continue on gentoo for this issue, so if you have solved the issue please tell me, thanks in advance!

----------

## toralf

 *kilisky wrote:*   

> Have you solved this problem? I cannot continue on gentoo for this issue, so if you have solved the issue please tell me, thanks in advance!

 Choose another mirror, eg. "rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

----------

